# DIY New Hoyt Press Fingers



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I know the new Hoyts are just now becoming prevalent and I have yet to work on one myself. But I'm curious if any of you have come up with a home brew inline press mod that would allow you to safely press a newer Hoyt? I know there are inherent dangers of anything home brew at times. But just wanna see what you geniuses have come up with or are planning on making. Hamster wheels go!


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## CContres24 (Nov 11, 2014)

The guy at my shop was pissed he had to buy the fingers from Hoyt in order to get their new bows. He didn't even use them on my defiant because you need like 6 hands to use them. He said any other press that's made for beyond parallel limbs works better. So I would just look what guys are using for obsession bows and maybe copy one of their designs.


----------



## JSong (Dec 25, 2015)

What is the finger? you mean the bow press?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

CContres24 said:


> The guy at my shop was pissed he had to buy the fingers from Hoyt in order to get their new bows.


he was upset he had to make a once-off $240 investment in a tool that he'll have forever and will make him money?

gee, I hope he's OK.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

caspian said:


> he was upset he had to make a once-off $240 investment in a tool that he'll have forever and will make him money?
> 
> gee, I hope he's OK.


He was upset because it took six hands, that's 2 more employees. Hard to make $$ like that. Sold mine lickity split.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> He was upset because it took six hands, that's 2 more employees. Hard to make $$ like that. Sold mine lickity split.


That's interesting, everyone I've seen use the adapters does it with 2 hands... or 1 hand and a foot pedal.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

$240 for those adapters? I am liking my X-Press Pro even more now.


----------



## CContres24 (Nov 11, 2014)

$240 for the a set of flimsy fingers that you will never use. When you already have multiple presses that work fine with the new Hoyt's $240 is a waste of money


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

CContres24 said:


> The guy at my shop was pissed he had to buy the fingers from Hoyt in order to get their new bows. He didn't even use them on my defiant because you need like 6 hands to use them. He said any other press that's made for beyond parallel limbs works better. So I would just look what guys are using for obsession bows and maybe copy one of their designs.


You need to find a new Pro shop.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

CContres24 said:


> The guy at my shop was pissed he had to buy the fingers from Hoyt in order to get their new bows. He didn't even use them on my defiant because you need like 6 hands to use them. He said any other press that's made for beyond parallel limbs works better. So I would just look what guys are using for obsession bows and maybe copy one of their designs.


If the guy at your shop isn't capable of using the fingers by himself you might want to find someone else coordinated enough to work on your bows. I've used mine a half a dozen times by myself without any issues at all. smh


----------



## CContres24 (Nov 11, 2014)

No the point that you're missing is Hoyt's not the first company to make a bow with beyond parallel limbs. Since that's the case, there are obviously presses out there that will press a bow with beyond parallel limbs. The fact that Hoyt says only their fingers will work is BS. There are other options out there that work and work easier. I love my Hoyt defiant but I don't agree with Hoyt on making you purchase their fingers. Which goes back to the original posters question and that's why I said check what guys are using for obsession bows. They have been making boyond parallel bows for a while now and I'm sure guys have made fingers to press them at home.


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas on this yet?


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Check out this form page and these fingers. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937&page=60 I think you'll find your answer here.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Why you can't use these http://lastchancearchery.com/shop-1/lca-limb-adapters with new hoyt?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CContres24 said:


> The guy at my shop was pissed he had to buy the fingers from Hoyt in order to get their new bows. He didn't even use them on my defiant because you need like 6 hands to use them. He said any other press that's made for beyond parallel limbs works better. So I would just look what guys are using for obsession bows and maybe copy one of their designs.


I own a set of these fingers and if your shop guy is having such difficulty, then I suggest he re-read the instructions. I pressed my new Hoyt Hyperdrive safely and very easily using only 1 hand on my EZ press....


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Outsider said:


> Why you can't use these http://lastchancearchery.com/shop-1/lca-limb-adapters with new hoyt?


The new Hoyt limbs are not just beyond parallel. They are double tapered (thick in the middle and thinner on both ends. Hoyt recommends the bulk of the load in pressing the new bows be placed on the thick part of the limb...hence the new fan dangled LCA limb adapters that cost 240.00. 

So I'm just curious what the AT Homebrew Engineers can come up with for their inlines that can apply the pressing load to the middle of the limb while also keeping pressed on the limb tips. 


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Acts 10:13 said:


> The new Hoyt limbs are not just beyond parallel. They are double tapered (thick in the middle and thinner on both ends. Hoyt recommends the bulk of the load in pressing the new bows be placed on the thick part of the limb...hence the new fan dangled LCA limb adapters that cost 240.00.
> 
> So I'm just curious what the AT Homebrew Engineers can come up with for their inlines that can apply the pressing load to the middle of the limb while also keeping pressed on the limb tips.
> 
> ...


Yes they need to be pressed at the tip like most of the bows. And this is what the adapters above do. The white roller on the bottom is to only support the bow from not falling down off the fingers. It got nothing to do with press forces. Also if you press the bow in the middle part of limbs then you might damage them.


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Outsider said:


> Yes they need to be pressed at the tip like most of the bows. And this is what the adapters above do. The white roller on the bottom is to only support the bow from not falling down off the fingers. It got nothing to do with press forces. Also if you press the bow in the middle part of limbs then you might damage them.


Not being argumentative...just thinking out loud...

If they needed to be only pressed at the tips in a way that prevented the bow from falling down then why didn't Hoyt just approve of the already existing adapters that LCA makes that you posted earlier? Why require LCA to fabricate a new finger setup in order for their press to be approved?

I think that Hoyt wants the force of pressing the bow to not be ONLY applied at the limb tips but to be dispersed over the length of the limbs, particularly at the thickest part of the limb right near the limb pivot. Proof is that one of the presses they approve of for the new limb system doesn't even contact the limb tips at all - the X Press.

















On another note...I have an idea of how to potentially adapt an LCA with parts from your local hardware store to work with the new Hoyts. I just need to figure out a way to do so without having to drill a hole in the press arms :0


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Acts 10:13 said:


> Not being argumentative...just thinking out loud...
> 
> If they needed to be only pressed at the tips in a way that prevented the bow from falling down then why didn't Hoyt just approve of the already existing adapters that LCA makes that you posted earlier? Why require LCA to fabricate a new finger setup in order for their press to be approved?
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to argue either. I'm very peacefull person. Look where the white rollers are located. If you put force in that spot it might damage the limbs. Too close to spot where limbs and riser meet. You will need a lot of force to bend them in that place. Also there is a AirShock adapter in there. Why they did not approve LCA existing adapters? Because it's Hoyt.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup it's a LCA money making scheme. I'm pretty sure the air shock adapters come off if need be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Outsider said:


> I'm not trying to argue either. I'm very peacefull person. Look where the white rollers are located. If you put force in that spot it might damage the limbs. Too close to spot where limbs and riser meet. You will need a lot of force to bend them in that place. Also there is a AirShock adapter in there. Why they did not approve LCA existing adapters? Because it's Hoyt.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Glad you are peaceful too.

What white rollers are you talking about sir? The only ones I see are on the back of the riser holding the bow down onto a shelf that supports the bow. The only pressing by the x press is done by the large red rollers from the sides...


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm talking about the white rollers on UltraLock adapters

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

